# 243 for yotes



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 243 stevens 200 that im gonna start coyote hunting with right now im shooting 80 gr win pointed soft points and wondering if these work well or if i should go to the 75 gr vmax any info helps 
also does anyone know a good place near minot to :sniper: yotes


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm using the 58gr v-max currently.


----------



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

how do those work for you and who loads them


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

Hornady does.

The 58gr was plenty to drop my first 'yote.


----------



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

will these heavy bullets do to much hide damage


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i had bad luck with the 58 gr v-max. Liked the way they shoot, but didn't like the killing power. I switched back to 85 gr Sierra and no more problems. My 85's don't do alot of damamge, I have several kills from 30 to 350 yards.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If I use my 243 for yotes I just use the same load I use for deer - 95 Grain Fusions. I think the reduced speed of the bullet and the solid construction (sort of like a bonded bullet) helps keep the fur damage down. I don't think it was much worse than a smaller rifle like a 223 or a 22-250....depends on where you hit and everything too.


----------



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

ok im just getting into coyote hunting so your info helps


----------



## dinny (Jul 18, 2008)

The .243win may just be perfect for coyotes. I have had great luck with the following loads. 58gr Hornady V-Max, 55gr Winchester Ballistic tips, 75gr Rem Accutips and some assorted Federal loads, 60gr HP and 70gr NBT. There is also a huge assortment of lightweight 6mm varmint bullets available to handloaders. I hunt near areas that are somewhat densely populated. I don't hunt with anything but varmint bullets. I always test my loads with the "orange test." I set up an orange on a fence post with a large police silhouette target 10ft behind it. I have shot the orange with all those loads at distances ranging from 25-100yds. If I have ever had a "shoot through", I would not have continued its use. Generally with a .223rem I would have a splatter distance of about 6-8ft, with the .243win a 8-10ft splatter distance. Your 80gr softpoints will almost always penetrate thru the coyotes creating 2 holes in the hide.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

95gr nosler ballistic tip have worked great for me. no fur damage at all


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used 87g v-max's and they work very well as to the 87g hornady match. I've also used the 55g ballistic tip and 62g Varmint Grenade, they too have worked well. I just like the higher bc of the heavier bullets.

You'll get about a hundred different answers to this same question, I'd say just pick a bullet that you like and give it a try and form you're own opinion. Any bullet you choose will make a coyote dead, as long as you do your part. Heck buy a few different boxes and just play. Have fun doing it.

OR... just use what you're loading right now. the 80g soft points work just fine to punching fur.

There are a lot of good areas near minot to pick up a few coyotes. I had a friend that was at the south walmart one night and heard them right behind the building. Look and you will find. 

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I personally believe the 243 is the ideal ND coyote round ( bear in mind I don't hunt for fur, I just want them dead). The various 22 centerfires are just fine for the job, but none buck the wind as well or hit as hard as a 6MM.

My walk around/truck coyote rifle is a LH SS Tikka T3 Lite. I use handloads with a 70 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip at 3350FPS. this load shoots flat, bucks the wind great, has plenty of reach, and really puts them down...


----------



## camo kid 1187 (Oct 13, 2008)

I shot my first 'yote with 55Gr. ballistic silver tips it's plenty to take one down as long as you don't hit it in the part of the pelt you dont want :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shot my first coyote also with 243 55 grain Ballistic Silvertips. Depends where you hit them!


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot the 65.gr.vmax for yotes and have good luck with them out of my REM 700 VLS and varget powder


----------

